# Nurse Goat?



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

One of my Saanen milkers is really a pain to milk. Teats point out. Cranky the second there is no grain left in the pan etc. My daughter and I can get her alright by tag teaming, but it's tough by yourself and I'm not much into fighting with animals. I've raised calfs on nurse cows before with good success. I'm going to try and raise a calf on this goat. I plan on teaching the calf to suck right off the goat. What do you guys think of my chances?  What about raising young kids directly on a nurse goat? Anybody try any of this?


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Even if the goat allowed a calf to nurse, I think the calf would end up hurting the goat. You can graft goat kids onto does sucessfully SOMETIMES and there's no harm in doing that. In all, it would probably be easier to send the doe packing and get one that's more cooperative.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Even if the goat allowed a calf to nurse, I think the calf would end up hurting the goat. You can graft goat kids onto does sucessfully SOMETIMES and there's no harm in doing that. In all, it would probably be easier to send the doe packing and get one that's more cooperative.


 I have to agree ....

calves nudge alot harder than goat kids do and she may get hurt.... some Does will accepted goat kids...but... if she is cranky about being milked... she may not be the type to take any kids....


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Even if the goat allowed a calf to nurse, I think the calf would end up hurting the goat. You can graft goat kids onto does sucessfully SOMETIMES and there's no harm in doing that. In all, it would probably be easier to send the doe packing and get one that's more cooperative.


She'll be in the stanchion. She won't have any choice to allow or not to allow. If it looks like the doe is getting hurt I will discontinue. I don't have any intention of sending her packing at the moment. Pain or no pain, I like her. If it doesn't work, I can still raise a calf on her by milking by hand and bottling the calf. And, I won't have to worry about her stepping in the bucket anymore. hehe...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

My only concern here is that a calf mouth is bigger than a goat kids mouth. Plus a calf will develope teeth top and bottom, unlike a kid with teeth only on the bottom.Seems like an accident waiting to happen.I wouldn't even attempt it! I would milk her a bottle feed the calf.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Itchysmom said:


> My only concern here is that a calf mouth is bigger than a goat kids mouth. Plus a calf will develope teeth top and bottom, unlike a kid with teeth only on the bottom.Seems like an accident waiting to happen.I wouldn't even attempt it! I would milk her a bottle feed the calf.


Well this is a full grown dairy goat with teats every bit as big as any dairy cow. I've read some of the techniques used by folks on here to milk their goats and I really can't see how a slurping calf could be any more harsh.  I wonder if you have ever seen a calf suckle?  It's all tongue. I will be careful. If this goat is being made miserable, I assure you I will not continue. Promise.


----------



## Jane (Apr 17, 2011)

Cows are like goats- they only have teeth on the bottom in the front. From all the calves we have raised, the bunting is different from one calf to the next. We have had some that have not bunted at all, then the ones that would bunt hard enough to send me flying backwards. The fuller you can keep that calf's belly, the gentler it will be. I could see it working, at least until the calf is a month old...


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, it sounds like you already had your mind made up before you asked the question...LOL! Let us know how everything works out and be sure to include some photos--most of us have probably never seen a goat with a calf for a baby


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a neighbor who raises cavles on nannies.. he has taught the goats to jump up onto a stand of sorts on their own free will I might add....and they raise the calves!!! sounds strange to me too but people have done and DO it!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Huh, I thot cows have upper and lower teeth...learn something new every day!

No, I have never been up close to a nursing calf! I did not mean to come across aggressive. I just watch the calves out in the pasture next door and they seem bigger and more agressive when they drink than a kid and so I was a bit worried for the doe! Pleas do let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

It's good to hear there are a few positive reports around. I will take the warnings seriously though. I've got a human kid graduating this week and I want to see how much I like cheese making, so it might be a little while before I try the calf thing. I think it would be possible to exert some control over the calf while they nurse and one thing I have found already as a newbie goat owner is that goats are smart as heck. I can easily see the hunch move of a calf being met with a swift kick to the snout by the goat.


----------

